# RIYADH l Public Transport



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*$22.5 billion contracts to build Riyadh metro*



> US construction giant Bechtel Corp heads a group which won a $9.45 billion contract to build two lines, the government announced. Its partners include Germany's Siemens Aktiengesellschaft and US based AECOM
> 
> A consortium led by Spain's Fomento de Construcciones Contratas, and including France's Alstom Transport and South Korea's Samsung C&T Corp, won a $7.82 billion contract for three lines.
> 
> ...



* $22.5 billion contracts to build Riyadh metro
*
http://www.emirates247.com/business...cts-to-build-riyadh-metro-2013-07-29-1.515933


----------



## chizzo (Aug 29, 2009)

*Riyadh metro*

your photos, but also the project, looks fantastic (http://riyadhmetro.com/).. I am trully amazed...


----------



## Fahad-Riyadh (May 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVJ6ul0fiqQ&feature=youtu.be

Video for the Huge Project ..


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Riyadh Metro Train*

*Riyadh Metro Train ...*












come with 6 colors


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Jerrodwhite (May 30, 2013)

These Arab countries..man they have a phenomenal rate of development..they have so much of wealth hidden inside..one can only ever imagine..the living standards are way too high..this rail infrastructure boasts of the technological advancements they have made.


----------



## buzzaway (Jun 17, 2008)

With Siemens/Alstom/Bombardier all participating, how will the build the same trains? Is it one design, build by 3 different companies? Or are the colored trains just PR, and will the trains look different?


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

^^


buzzaway said:


> With Siemens/Alstom/Bombardier all participating, how will the build the same trains? Is it one design, build by 3 different companies? Or are the colored trains just PR, and will the trains look different?


they will build new train model for riyadh metro 


I'm not sure about this Design...


----------



## Monty ء (Jun 17, 2013)

..


----------



## doyle25 (Aug 3, 2013)

It will indeed be very short, a circular line of 3.6 km lenght on which 6 trains only travel in one direction. With 6 stations, tha means an average distance of just 600m between stops.


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Would there be separate metro cars for women, or they just won't be allowed to use the system?


----------



## Riyadh Crusher (Aug 12, 2012)

^^First of all they will allowed to use the public transport (metro and bus). There will be three classes on the metro : First class , Family class (for families and women) , Single class .


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

Riyadh Crusher said:


> ^^First of all they will allowed to use the public transport (metro and bus). There will be three classes on the metro : First class , Family class (for families and women) , Single class .


^^

I don't know why saudi government use this system everywhere inside the kingdom! . i mean (Family class and single class systems ) ..!! 

i guess (No confidence from government ) :bash:


but still not bad idea sometime !


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Riyadh Metro Project (plan)*

*Riyadh Metro Project (plan)*

Project time : 48 months

this video By *FAST* consortium (FCC , Alstom , Samsung , Strukton , Setec , Typsa)


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Riyadh metro train*

*Riyadh metro train... *


From Riyadh Transport official twitter Account

@RiyadhTransport


*The Train*





















*Inside the train*

3 classes (First class , family class and single class )










_________________________Single class__________________________________Family class___________________________First class


----------



## Majed (Oct 4, 2012)

http://vimeo.com/71506481

look at the full project in HD


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

> 3 class (First class , family class and single class )


How retarded. :lol: :nuts:


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

Isek said:


> How retarded. :lol: :nuts:


Dubai metro classes 











Dubai metro Gold class (First class)


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Riyadh metro energy*

*save energy using solar gain and energy*

*solar energy*

20% solar energy for metro station


































*solar gain *




> KAFD main station
> 
> The façade patterning reduces solar gain while it’s geometric perforations contextualize the station within its cultural environment. The overall composition resembles patterns generated by desert winds in sand dunes, where multiple frequencies and repetition generate complex natural formations.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Isek said:


> 압둘라-爱- LOVE;106083852 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 classes (First class , family class and single class )
> ...


People seem to like starting complicated. Reaching simplicity often needs a lot of time and hard work. 

Hamburg also used to have three classes in its suburban metro -- *a hundred years ago*. Decades later: two classes, today: just one.


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*princess nora university metro in riyadh will be connected with riyadh metro 

[VEDIO 1:00]*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

There is much better cab video. The train model which is used for this university metro services is AnsaldoBreda Driveles Metro, similar one are used in Copenhagen, Brescia and Milan:


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

Mohsin17 said:


> *girl without abaya? I'm surprised! * is it Saudi Arabia??


???

:bash:

it's a little girl


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

The real work will start 2 months from now Riyadh amir said


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

> it's a little girl


it's ???:bash: :lol:


Don't care man , !! take it easy !! 


tell him this Proverb* " *Caravan moves on and the dogs bark* " or " *THE DOGS BARK, BUT THE CARAVAN MOVES ON* " !


and he can think who is the Caravan and who is bark !




*[BACS]Near Kingdom Tower
*



압둘라-爱- LOVE said:


>


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

[*New update*]* KAFD monorail *






















*Inside*


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

Riyadh Crusher said:


> ائتلاف الرياض نيوموبيليتي يستلم موقع محطة قصر الحكم .. وبداية التنفيذ بعد 46 يوم #مترو_الرياض
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qasr alhukm station old riyadh work started


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

By Riyadh Crusher - Saudi forums










Equipment to start Riyadh metro project (pax Coalition)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Trolleybuses in King Saud University in Riyadh, from Eurotransport magazine:


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

:banana:*The construction of the Riyadh Metro project has been initiated today 2014.4.3*


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^And news from Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ny-launches-construction-of-riyadh-metro.html
> 
> *Groundbreaking ceremony launches construction of Riyadh metro*
> 04 Apr 2014
> ...


----------



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

Great Photo Graphs..!! 

The RPTP will be the largest public transport project, which comprises construction of a metro, a bus system and other transport services in Riyadh.

Here is complete information on this http://www.railway-technology.com/projects/-riyadh-metro-saudi-arabia/


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*[update] KAFD monorail station KAFD,Riyadh
*


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*KAFD station *


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

They start working in Olaya Station



















...from twitter


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

hamadx said:


> As for Line 3 (Almadinah road)
> 
> Press Release: Lyon, Monday, 14 April 2014
> 
> ...


Seems like the place where TBM machines will start boring both directions north and south of the road. Good news indeed.


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

[*update*] KAFD monorail


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Today update *



A S H said:


> Today 2014/06/11


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*[UPDATE]*


- Olaya station. and they getting ready for TBM 













- King Khalid international airport station.


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

Riyadh Crusher said:


> *Olaya station works*


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

hamadx said:


> Took this yesterday morning..got kicked out of the site:lol:
> 
> Olaya Station


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

KAFD monorail line


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

Are there any new pictures, updates & -updated- designs available on this magnificent project?


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

^^
*Model Train*













*TBM for riyadh metro*


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Olya station works*


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

압둘라-爱- LOVE;116701881 said:


> ^^
> *Model Train*


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

@압둘라-爱- LOVE:

Do you know what the size of those TBM's is? (Or are they using different sizes on one or more lines?)

Are they using A VSM to make entrances of underground stations or are they just excavating round tunnels by small crane

The metromodel is being built for public to test & get familiar with the design I assume. 
Is it possible for users/groups to give improvement suggestions?


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> @압둘라-爱- LOVE:
> 
> Do you know what the size of those TBM's is? (Or are they using different sizes on one or more lines?)
> 
> ...


Thank you,

In fact , i'm not sure about riyadh TBM sizes.

for Underground stations you can watch this video for more info:







For metromodel they have a lot of riyadh metro design.

for example:

1- 

























2-
























3-


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

^^ A black roof in the Arabian climate can only be a recipe for disaster


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

Sopomon said:


> ^^ A black roof in the Arabian climate can only be a recipe for disaster


absolutely yes , Black roof with a hot weather :bash:

But i guess they will choose this design .


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't think color matters that much, tech & overall design in airflow & airco have A bigger impact than color of A train.
(and yes I understand the fact that colordifference does make A difference in absorbtion of radiation & heightening or lowering of temperatures)


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> I don't think color matters that much, tech & overall design in airflow & airco have A bigger impact than color of A train.
> (and yes I understand the fact that colordifference does make A difference in absorbtion of radiation & heightening or lowering of temperatures)



Also underground trains,

But don't forget ,we talking about 50 C degree and over ( summer season) .


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*riyadh KAFD monorail*


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> I don't think color matters that much, tech & overall design in airflow & airco have A bigger impact than color of A train.
> (and yes I understand the fact that colordifference does make A difference in absorbtion of radiation & heightening or lowering of temperatures)


Less the interior and more the surface itself, it wouldn't be surprising to see it reach temperatures of 130c +


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

Sopomon said:


> Less the interior and more the surface itself, it wouldn't be surprising to see it reach temperatures of 130c +


130 C+ (Boiling point of water) ! :lol: hey man remember you talking to human not to monkeys .


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Monorail line *


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Line #5 work plan [TBM]
*


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Olaya station works ( they doing well )*




khaled_sf said:


> ........


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*They start working at Downtown Station .*




You can see the Mosque that will be demolished soon.


----------



## GoRiyadhGo (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

^^

Very nice video  1:13


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*KAFD monorail *











ironredox said:


> Hi there!
> 
> As promised, here's a complete walkthrough on Bombardier's first Riyadh-bound Innovia Monorail 300 Train with los of pictures. Anything concerning design and tech specs... well, I probably won't have the answer, but feel free to ask anyhow, i'll try my very best.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Amazing:cheers:


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

This project will be a really big for Saudi customs. Firstly will women be able to ride it? would they have a different section or a family section?

Also will Saudis themselves ride it or only expats? will the expats be treated fairly in seating's? for example if the train is full, would a expat (****,indian) give up the seat for a saudi?

^ these are all important questions that need answers


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

goocheslamb said:


> This project will be a really big for Saudi customs. Firstly will women be able to ride it? would they have a different section or a family section?
> 
> Also will Saudis themselves ride it or only expats? will the expats be treated fairly in seating's? for example if the train is full, would a expat (****,indian) give up the seat for a saudi?
> 
> ^ these are all important questions that need answers


Your questions have been answered already.


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Most of your questions have been answered already.


Where?


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

Question 1 on the first two pages.
Question 2 is A bit ridiculous (thus a bit self-explainatory)


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*KAFD monorail line*




>


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

It would be perfect, if I see monorail connections with future metro lines. All I found is monorail map on Bombardier website:


----------



## Riyadh Crusher (Aug 12, 2012)

^^Yes, the monorail would be linked to future metro station at the KAFD.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Riyadh Crusher said:


> ^^Yes, the monorail would be linked to future metro station at the KAFD.


I mean how it will look like on map, actually


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

Riyadh Crusher said:


> ^^Yes, the monorail would be linked to future metro station at the KAFD.


^^

*yes ,

it's will be linked by KAFD station
*


----------



## hasan295 (May 2, 2014)

took this picture from KAFD website .. I thought it might be interesting


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^LRT is metro or this is different project?


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

^^

that is riyadh metro system, and it's different project , not same with KAFD monorail project ~


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Testing riyadh metro , line 3 TBM* :banana:


----------



## Darth Reg (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, Riyadh is surely getting what it deserves. 
The monorail prototype was launched in Innotrans 2014 by Bombardier, and got great response by the spectators. I am waitng for the trial runs, which might take place in late 2017 on small stretches. By the way, are Siemens,Bombardier and Alstom seriously manufacturing railsets for different lines, or they form a consortium? Never heard of such a bidding before.
Anyway, I have only three words to say, ''Cheers Riyadh Metro''!

Wish some visionaries like yours could dream for Indian cities as well.........


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

^^


> By the way, are Siemens,Bombardier and Alstom seriously manufacturing rail sets for different lines, or they form a consortium?


they form a consortium. (like a teamwork)


----------



## thewolf434 (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.riyadh-metro.com/


----------



## thewolf434 (Mar 30, 2010)

Riyadh Public Transport Project (Metro & Buses)
Riyadh Metro

english





arabic


----------



## iKHALEDM (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## iKHALEDM (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## iKHALEDM (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## mub_arak (Oct 18, 2014)

عندي سؤال ما لقيت إجابته

بالنسبة لمسار طريق الملك عبدالله, طبعًا هم يقولون أنهم راح يحطون القطار في الجزيرة الوسطية, صحيح أن فيه أجزاء من الطريق جزيرته الوسطية واسعة لكن فيه أجزاء من الطريق تضيق فيها الجزيرة الوسطية ومستحيل تاخذ قطارين واحد رايح وواحد جاي

فسروا لي وش ناوين يسوون


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

support cars for Riyadh metro project


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Riyadh train model
*



Saleh93 said:


>


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

Which cabinclass is the one depicted in the pictures supposed to be?


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

^^

first pic for first class

other pics for second class..


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

압둘라-爱- LOVE;118471996 said:


> ^^
> 
> first pic for first class
> 
> other pics for second class..


Oke, thank you for sharing.
You're A helpful member to ssc community


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't know what's name for this station it is (south of King Abdullah Road and for Lines 1 & 2), but here is the aerial view of site:


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

^^

*It's Olya station *


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Riyadh metro Line 1 TBM*


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

The picture shows where the tbm will be lowered to the actual startshaft right?

Or is it the tbm buildingsite?


----------



## Riyadh Crusher (Aug 12, 2012)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> The picture shows where the tbm will be lowered to the actual startshaft right?
> 
> Or is it the tbm buildingsite?


TBM manufacturing facility.


----------



## hasan295 (May 2, 2014)

the construction site of Qasr Alhokm downtown metro station


----------



## hasan295 (May 2, 2014)

shipping one of the tunnel boring machine to start its route in the third line (orange) of Riyadh metro project


----------



## hasan295 (May 2, 2014)

Update on the construction Site of Al Olaya Station !!



















the Starting Point for the (TBM) in Al Olaya Station is ready to start digging Horizontally 



















:cheers:


----------



## hasan295 (May 2, 2014)

*SR7.8 billion contract signed to modernize Riyadh bus network*

Riyadh's Gov. Prince Turki bin Abdullah bin Abdul Aziz signed a contract worth SR7.8 billion (USD 2.1b) on Thursday with the Saudi Arabian Public Transport Company and France’s Regie Autonome des Transports Parisiens (RATP) to supply, operate and maintain the Riyadh Bus network.
Prince Turki ,who is also the head of the Supreme Commission for the Development of Riyadh and head of the Committee Supervising the Implementation of King Abdulaziz Project for Public Transportation in Riyadh, said the project is valid for 10 years and two years preceding the commencement of the project for preparatory work. 
The project is part of King Abdulaziz Project for Public Transportation in Riyadh and it has been approved by Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah. Finance Minister Ibrahim Al-Assaf and Riyadh Mayor Abullah Al-Muqbel were also present along with other dignitaries from SAPTCO and RATP Dev. at the signing ceremony.
After the ceremony, Prince Turki thanked King Abdullah and Crown Prince Salman,deputy premier and minister of defense, late Prince Sattam and other senior officials of the government for contributing to this project. 
The agreement includes supplying the government with 1,000 buses with a capacity of transporting 900,000 passengers a day. The transport network will consist of 22 routes covering about 1,200 km all over the city. It includes 756 metro cars, 85 stations, six metro lines and 176-km network. 



Earlier in a statement, the governor said the Riyadh Metro, which is expected to be completed in less than five years, will also place the Saudi capital on par with the world’s modern cities in advanced countries whose railway projects have played a key role in industrialization and modernization.
With the great promise of the project for the residents of the capital, Prince Turki said: “There are many indirect benefits for this project. It will save a lot of time for Saudis and expats and will have a huge economic impact.”
Ibrahim Al-Sultan, president of Arriyadh Development Authority (ADA), which is the executive branch of the High Commission for the Development of Arriyadh (HCDA), said the fleet of new buses will come in different sizes. “It is set to cover more than 91.5 million km annually with a capacity of 900,000 passengers per day.” 
The project is expected to be launched in three stages, Al-Sultan said, pointing out that the first stage would cover areas south of the capital. After a period of time, construction will begin in the center of the city and subsequently in the north and other parts of Riyadh.

http://www.arabnews.com/saudi-arabia/news/663191


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Another Riyadh Metro update:


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

King Abdulaziz Road .

Waiting the TBM machine .


----------



## Riyadh Crusher (Aug 12, 2012)

Metro train models on display in it's respective factory. 

Steiner GmbH Siemens.



















Stonner IP GmbH Bombardier.



















INOVIA Alstom.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^I'm wonder what's gauge lenght?


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

^^
idk


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ollection-contract-in-riyadh.html?channel=534
> 
> *Indra signs fare collection contract in Riyadh*
> Tuesday, January 13, 2015
> ...


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*KAFD monorail just arrived to riyadh*




















*monorail station 
*


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

Saleh93 said:


> يُعقد الاجتماع على عمق 25 متراً تحت سطح الأرض في النفق الجاري حفره ضمن المشروع في موقع #محطة_العليا الرئيسية
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 very fast mashaallah


----------



## captain-gin (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*TBM arrived to saudi arabia
*



khaled_sf said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

TBM are prepared to be installed:


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*TBM in green line
*



khaled_sf said:


> بدئ تركيب حفارة الانفاق قرب القاعده الجويه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*[NEW PIC] KAFD monorail station in the back*


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Installing TBM in Olya station (Line 1)
*
They will install two TBMs for line 1



khaled_sf said:


> صور من موقع انطلاق الحفار للمسار الاول علما انه بيكون علئ هالمسار 4 حفارات بتنطلق من الموقع المجاور لمحطة العليا والموقع الثاني بجوار المركز التاريخي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## captain-gin (Jun 24, 2014)

..


iKHALEDM said:


> استمرار الأعمال بطريق ديراب لمسارات الحافلات ذات المسار المخصص (المرحلة الأولى)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## captain-gin (Jun 24, 2014)

iKHALEDM said:


> جولة الأسبوع :banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





iKHALEDM said:


> من خلال الصور استنتج انه مكان نهاية الحفر لمسار طريق الملك عبدالله.


..


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Installing TBM for Line #1 (South of the line #1)
*


Saleh93 said:


> الانتهاء من زرع الأوتاد الخرسانية الساندة لأعمال الحفر بموقع انطلاق آلة حفر الأنفاق
> (TBM) الجنوبي للمسار الأول،
> كما يجري حاليا نقل أجزاء آلة الحفر العميق
> (TBM) إلى الموقع للبدء بتركيبها


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*TBM #2 green line*


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Line 5's TBM Installing video
*



압둘라-爱- LOVE;122477461 said:


> ^^


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)




----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

Update > around stations 




A S H said:


> الأعمال في طريق ديراب اعتذرعن جودة الصور الخلل في مركز الرفع


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*They installed first metro bridge last week*


----------



## captain-gin (Jun 24, 2014)

*Architecture model Riyadh Metro station








































*​


----------



## captain-gin (Jun 24, 2014)

..


iKHALEDM said:


> جولة الأسبوع :banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





iKHALEDM said:


> من خلال الصور استنتج انه مكان نهاية الحفر لمسار طريق الملك عبدالله.





iKHALEDM said:


> تستمر أعمال التسليح وصب الخرسانة للمحطة والمسار القريبين من الصالة الخامسة في مطار الملك خالد الدولي





iKHALEDM said:


> وتواصل العمل في القواعد والأعمدة للجسور غرب جامعة الأميرة نورة





Saleh93 said:


> استمرار أعمال الحفر ودعم الحفر في المحطة القريبة من محطة سكة الحديد





Dahom said:


> هذا على كلام العامل غرفة كهرباء لدعم المترو
> 
> هي موجودة من قبل لكن كبروها
> 
> ...


----------



## captain-gin (Jun 24, 2014)

..


iKHALEDM said:


> أشوف كمية حديد كثيرة ما ادري وش بيسوون فيها بس شكله فيه شغل جبار


----------



## captain-gin (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## marfvonallen (Jun 22, 2009)

impressive,
m


----------



## captain-gin (Jun 24, 2014)

Saleh93 said:


> 3D concept trans-loading metro cars from rail via ramp adapter onto mafi trailer fitted with rails
> ooik.eu



..


----------



## captain-gin (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## captain-gin (Jun 24, 2014)

..


iKHALEDM said:


> بدء العمل في صب الأعمدة للجسر المتقاطع مع طريق الدائري الشرقي للمسار الثاني (محور #طريق_الملك_عبدالله)
> #قطار_الرياض





iKHALEDM said:


> واستمرار أعمال الحفر والعزل المائي وحديد التسليح للمحطات في الجزء الأوسط من المسار


----------



## skyshakernowlive (May 12, 2015)

I love how progressive the middle east is on transit systems. I hope one day Saudi Arabia will develop to European standards.


----------



## captain-gin (Jun 24, 2014)

iKHALEDM said:


> ^^
> 
> بدء العمل في صب الأعمدة للجسر المتقاطع مع طريق الدائري الشرقي للمسار الثاني (محور #طريق_الملك_عبدالله)
> #قطار_الرياض





Saleh93 said:


> تواصل أعمال الحفر في محطة مركز الملك عبدالله المالي، حيث تم إنجاز حفر 25 ألف متر
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*under Olaya station
*




hamadx said:


> ^^ larger images:


----------



## captain-gin (Jun 24, 2014)

بدء العمل في صب الأعمدة للجسر المتقاطع مع طريق الدائري الشرقي للمسار الثاني (محور #طريق_الملك_عبدالله)
#قطار_الرياض 



































[/QUOTE]



iKHALEDM said:


> استمرار أعمال صب الأوتاد الخرسانية والقواعد وأعمال التسليح لأعمدة الجسورعلى طريق الشيخ حسن بن حسين بن علي
> #قطار_الرياض
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...riyadh-metro-operations-prequalification.html
> 
> *Riyadh metro operations prequalification*
> 18 May 2015
> ...


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*"MENEFAH" TBM at Olya station*



Saleh93 said:


> الأمير فيصل بن بندر يطلق آلة (منيفة) لحفر أنفاق المسار الأزرق في قطار الرياض


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

^^


Saleh93 said:


>


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Some more pics of BRT for today:



Saleh93 said:


> مسار الحافلات
> 
> 
> ستمرار أعمال تهيئة المسار المخصص للحافلات في طريق حمزة بن عبدالمطلب حيث تمت إزالة الطبقة الإسفلتية والجزيرة الوسطية
> ...


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

^^

*It's for bus system *


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*KAFD monorail line.*'


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Line 3 works (medina road line section)*



iKHALEDM said:


> استمرار العمل في صب القواعد الخرسانية والأعمدة، والبدء في تركيب جسور القطار للمسار الثالث (محور طريق المدينة المنورة)


----------



## deepakdua (Aug 7, 2015)

very advanced


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on metro construction:
https://www.facebook.com/riyadhtransport


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Line 3 , Around Al Malaz stadium *


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

What does the '1000' number stand for?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> What does the '1000' number stand for?


1000th section for tunnel rings


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*They already started to build the riyadh metro trains 
*




Saleh93 said:


> البدء في تصنيع أولى عربات #قطار_الرياض بمصنع شركة #SIEMENS للخطين الأزرق و الأحمر
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Last update*




















*Inside TBM
*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Is the rock hard under Riyadh?


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice pics from the tbm.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

압둘라-爱- LOVE;103878249 said:


>


압둘라-爱- LOVE, since the beginning of this thread, what more stations names are now for certain, except those in both the map and this presentation:
http://www.slideshare.net/ihudhaif/dr-alwalid-alekrish-arriyadh-development-authority


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-wins-breakthrough-riyadh-metro-contract.html
> 
> *L&T wins ‘breakthrough’ Riyadh metro contract*
> 02 Sep 2015
> ...


----------



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

Scheduled to be completed in 40 months, the project involves the construction of 62.86km double ballastless tracks in tunnels, viaducts, at-grade sections and three depots.


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

dimlys1994 said:


> 압둘라-爱- LOVE, since the beginning of this thread, what more stations names are now for certain, except those in both the map and this presentation:
> http://www.slideshare.net/ihudhaif/dr-alwalid-alekrish-arriyadh-development-authority


they named the main stations only .


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*5 Km of green line
*



iKHALEDM said:


> ‫#‏سنعة‬ تواصل انجاز المهمة و تقطع 600 متر تحت المسار الأخضر بجوار مقر وزارة التعليم على طريق الملك عبدالله (محور طريق الملك عبدالعزيز)


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*[Today] Sana'ah TBM arrived to the first station "Salah Adeen" with 1,2 Km Tunnel .
*



Saleh93 said:


> حيث أنهت #سنعة بحمد الله، حفر نفق بطول 1.2 كم تحت الأرض منذ انطلاق أعمالها في منتصف شهر رمضان الماضي بجوار المقر الجديد لوزارة التعليم


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

Good to see what A traditional tbmlanding looks like, here in Amsterdam we had A bit more diresome situation.. hno:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^


----------



## Jlagu (Jun 26, 2004)

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^


looks like an scene from a michael bay's movie


----------



## -PGG- (Jan 12, 2012)

압둘라-爱- LOVE;126962591 said:


> they named the main stations only .


A search of the English language version of Google Maps does not yet show Metro routes or Station Names, so it is very difficult to work out which is which. Similar names to the initial couple of stations also show up on Doha and Dubai metro maps.

There seems to be a variation of colours for each of the numbered lines in each of the different versions of the Riyadh metro map published here so far.

Can we have a summary of which lines are allocated to which tunnel building contractors when showing photos of the construction, please?

Thanks for any help...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The coach's class in the mass transport system it's so very ridiculous. hno:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I(L)WTC said:


> The coach's class in the mass transport system it's so very ridiculous. hno:


This seems very common in the middle east. I haven't seen it anywhere else in the world with the exception of certain long distance / express suburban trains.


----------



## -PGG- (Jan 12, 2012)

*Riyadh-Metro Map Anomalies*

On this website: 
http://tunneltalk.com/Saudi-Arabia-08July2015-Bechtel-launches-first-TBM-for-Riyadh-Metro-Line-1.php​it quotes "_...construction of Riyadh Metro Lines 1 and 2 (Blue and Green Lines)..._" on the map accompanying that it shows the Line 2 (Green) as the one running East-West in the middle segment of Riyadh. But on the more recent maps Line 2 is shown as being coloured "Red", and with the "Green" colour allocated to the Line 5 running North-South next to the Riyadh Air Base. It also shows the Southern-most East-West Line 3 as being the "Red" one. This map is still being reproduced in many blogs and news-sites.

The story allocating the line contracts to the FAST Group, as here: 
http://tunneltalk.com/Saudi-Arabia-...r-sized-construction-and-supply-contracts.php​reinforces the colour schemes mentioned above.

However, the map showing the first seven launch shaft sites for some of the TBMs located here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632738&page=10 Post #190​ shows Line 5 as being the "Green" one, and Line 3 as being "Orange"

The map shown at:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632738&page=10 Post #197​ also shows the latter colour scheme.

Which is correct? Which colours are allocated to which Line numbers, please?

Also the maps need to show which sections of line are underground, and which sections are elevated on viaduct?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^There is actually an official website where numbers of lines are shown. Map posted in 2013 was published at the time when metro construction was in early stages, so more recent maps are correct.

At the moment there are no maps, which shows which sections are underground or elevated


----------



## -PGG- (Jan 12, 2012)

*Riyadh Metro - TBM Names*

Can we please have a translation from Arabic of the names of each of the TBM shown in this map? Some have already been mentioned in these posts (as below, are these correct?), but cannot find anything for TBM 4, 5, or 6...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...632738&page=10 Post #190

TBM 1 - "San'ah"
TBM 2 - "Dhafrah"
TBM 3 - "Menefah"
TBM 4 -
TBM 5 -
TBM 6 -
TBM 7 - "Jazlah"

Thank you for your help.


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

^^


TBM 1 - "San'ah"
TBM 2 - "Dhafrah"
TBM 3 - "Tharbah" 
TBM 4 - "Menefah" 
TBM 5 - "Th'aqebah"
TBM 6 - "S'amlah"
TBM 7 - "Jazlah"



All TBM names in this pics in Arabic.


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

TBM 1 - "San'ah" 

is the faster TBM in riyadh metro project .

43m per day.


*San'ah's work
*


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*[New Update,2015.11.6 ,Today] metro bridges works in king abdullah street (Red Line) 
*



Saleh93 said:


> #الرياض
> 6/11/2015 #مترو_الرياض على طريق الملك عبدالله مقابل مركز الرياض الدولي للمعارض


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Riyadh waiting "jazlah" TBM to come thru by this wall today(About an hour from now)*


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

^^

*DONE*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

The banner said "TBM breakthrough at Saudi Railways station", isn't it?


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

^^

*Yes at Railway station .*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Video of breakthrough:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...metro-cars-for-riyadh-under-construction.html
> 
> *First Alstom metro cars for Riyadh under construction*
> 16 Nov 2015
> ...


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*[NEWS]24% of Riyadh Metro work done*

Source Link



> RIYADH: The Arriyadh Development Authority (ADA) celebrated on Monday morning the arrival of the giant machine called “Jazlah” which is used for digging tunnels for the Riyadh Metro project
> “We celebrate today the arrival of the drilling machine Jazlah at one of the train stations in Riyadh in the presence of the Italian premier,” said Ibrahim bin Mohammed Sultan, member of the ADA planning board. Jazlah is the fifth of seven machines needed for the project. Among the celebrants was Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi, who is currently in Saudi Arabia. He was welcomed by Sultan and other ADA officials and leaders of global companies.
> “We haven’t gotten to the advance stages of implementing the Riyadh Metro project but we thank Custodian of the Two Mosques King Salman and Riyadh Gov. Prince Faisal bin Bandar for their support,” he said. He added that “it’s a giant project that affects all aspects of life in the city, which operates the program timetable.”
> He noted that some 24 percent of the project has so far been achieved, adding that some 800 Saudi engineers are involved in the project.
> ...


----------



## Krysman25 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have enjoyed going through this thread. I have left Riyadh before the construction of the Metro started but I keep following thanks to this forum.

May I please ask if anyone of you works on this project? I'm trying to contact people in charge of the TBM to see how they deal with the wear troubles. Is the soil very hard? How do you protect the cutting disks?

Thank you!


----------



## iKHALEDM (Mar 7, 2014)

more than 26% of the project is done as Riyadh prince said.


----------



## iKHALEDM (Mar 7, 2014)

Krysman25 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have enjoyed going through this thread. I have left Riyadh before the construction of the Metro started but I keep following thanks to this forum.
> 
> ...


I don't work on the project, but I have visited one of the TBMs. I didn't understand "wear troubles"?!

For the soil, actually as you know, there're more than one TBM in the project. and I will remind you, if you don't really know, Riyadh city is very large. So, the soil will be different form one particular place to another. I see the most easy soil is the one on the middle of Riyadh (San'ah) on the green line (King Abdullaziz Road). They have reached more than 43M/day which is near to the highest number globally (which is ~48-49M/day). And also, in the place of one of the TBMs that I have visited, they ware telling me that they are facing a problem with the water inside the soil and the earth itself! The machine which I visited is on the 3rd line (the orange line). And the name of it is (Jazlah).

And I will answer you from my point of knowledge (not like engineers :lol, they use a lot of water to protect the machines.



And guess what? The first and the fastest machine (Sana'ah) is going to finish (by the order of Allah) on March of 2016, which is before the scheduled date by 8 months!


----------



## Krysman25 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for the answer iKhaledM.

What I mean by "wear troubles" is that basically, you dig the soil so the machinery parts will eventually get worn out as they are in contact with sand/rocks/soil....If the soil is very hard to dig, it can become costly to dig and it might get more time as you always have to stop the machine to repair/replace parts.
Solutions exist to increase the lifespan of the machinery parts and I was wondering if the people in charge of the TBMs were using it or if they didn't need it.

The only way for you not to need it is if the soil is not hard at all or if you have plenty of money to spend:lol:


----------



## Bassam Alsakran (Feb 11, 2015)

A metro station on the 5th line (green line) on King Abdulaziz road.
via: @saudiproject


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Riyadh has new sattelite image on Google Earth from 2/1/2018 *:cheers::banana::cheers:


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

GoRiyadhGo said:


>


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Riyadh metro map was added to urbanrail.net:
http://www.urbanrail.net/as/riyadh/riyadh.htm


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

But whitout stations...


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

update..


MUU said:


>


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

Train Testing 



MUU said:


>


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

المطيري;151179177 said:


>


 update.


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

MUU said:


>





MUU said:


>





MUU said:


> أعمال محطة STC احد المحطات الرئيسية والتي تقع على المسار الأزرق على مساحة 11,000 م2 حيث تخدم المسارين الأزرق والأحمر ضمن مشروع #قطار_الرياض، تضم مجموعة من المتاجر والمطاعم والمقاهي إضافة إلى ساحة خارجية


:banana::banana:


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

A new network needs a proper map. No map, no network.

Here is my modest proposal:










- The map is schematic but up to scale
- It is tilted to match the Riyadh street grid orientation
- White is city, ocre is desert
- Main roads are shown for easier wayfinding
- All labels are horizontal
- All labels in Arabic and English
- Icons for main monuments

http://www.inat.fr/metro/riyadh/


----------



## Bassam Alsakran (Feb 11, 2015)

أحس الشغل صاير بطيء والتغطية شبه معدومة .. 
كنا نقرا قبل ٣ سنوات ان الافتتاح في ٢٠٢٠ وماصدقنا، لكن صار صحيح ..


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*[UPDATE]* KAFD station (ZAHA HADED DESIGN)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









Riyadh Metro testing progresses with first lines on course to open in 2021


Testing is stepping up in Riyadh on the city’s new 176km six-line metro network, with the first lines on course to open in the Saudi Arabian capital in 2021




www.railjournal.com


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Rail Journal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well reality comes to Riyad finally!!
first it was full-bodied anounced, that the full system of 5 lines with 176 km will be complied in operation by the end of 2018 - as promised also after re-question at the UITP 2017 in Montral! then it was postbonded to 2019/20 - and now in Dec. 2020 nothing is in operation! first secments are now anounced for opening in 2021...
Also in Arabic such a big project needs time!


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

western station




































source: twitter.com/SaudiProject


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Located in the heart of old Riyadh: *Qasr Al Hukm*( palace of administration ) station
































































Riyadh Metro | Riyadh Metro










twitter.com/SaudiProject

progress of the crown








twitter.com/SaudiProject
















twitter.com/raed_mg


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

2nd phase is uderplaning, it will connect the airport to Diriyah Gate project, King abdullah international gardens and Giddiya project


----------



## LAmarODom420 (Aug 14, 2007)

When will Phase 1 open?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KAFD Station




__ https://www.facebook.com/jeddahdiaries2/posts/646162809363418


----------

